
Florida city warns of 'extreme zombie activity' during power outage - crtasm
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/may/22/florida-city-zombies-power-outage
======
crtasm
This reminds me of a Chaos Communication Congress talk about security of
emergency broadcast systems, which I will lookup when not on mobile.

~~~
packetized
Reminds me of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16809222)

